# What do you fear the most 2



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

This poll covers fears some people commented about in the last poll.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Goin insane and personal darkness


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I answered

Disease
Losing loved ones
Rejection
and Failure.....


the first two are the most intense for me though. Only replace "losing loved ones" with "harming loved ones."


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

im surprised that so far im the only one who picked death!


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

I picked rejection and failure. 

I don't really fear things that cannot be avoided. If I die then I die, no need to be scared of it.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

@Kainita

i was thinking more along the lines as what i would feel if i were about to die. i mean everyone would feel scared of death if they were about to be pushed from a skyscraper 200 ft high down to the road right?


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Going insane.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

purpledog61 said:


> @_Kainita_
> 
> i was thinking more along the lines as what i would feel if i were about to die. i mean everyone would feel scared of death if they were about to be pushed from a skyscraper 200 ft high down to the road right?


I still wouldn't fear that. I would like to enjoy the fall if it were to happen. People are different and so are their fears. I can understand why you or anyone else would be scared of it, but it just doesn't effect me.


----------



## madmartigan (Sep 7, 2011)

purpledog61 said:


> @Kainita
> 
> i was thinking more along the lines as what i would feel if i were about to die. i mean everyone would feel scared of death if they were about to be pushed from a skyscraper 200 ft high down to the road right?


Freefall is awesome. It's the big stop at the end you gotta worry about. I don't really see the point in having a fear of death. You might as well be afraid of replacing a CVC joint. The human body is just a machine. Machines get old. Machines break. Machines need to be replaced. The best you can hope for is to be able to enjoy a few years of being a classic before you become completely obsolete. But maybe that's just me.

As for my fear, disease is the only thing on the list that I find myself remotely afraid of. I think it's more of having a problem that I can't try to fix is what bothers me. All I can do is sit back and leave my fate in the hands of a few white blood cells. Bleh...


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

hmm i see what you guys mean.. maybe i was just thinking of the landing. that would be a mess


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

I fear all of them. /sigh


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

As much as it pains me to say this, i am incredibly afraid of the dark. Sometimes i can handle it and feel okay, but other times i have to put my head under the covers and stay like that until morning shaking like a leaf and trying not to suffocate.

Second, losing my mind.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

Disease, Rejection, Strangers.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I don't really know which one shall I choose, so I will describe every.

Death - I fear of it, because I do believe in God and I still have some sins.

Going insane - A little bit, but less seriously I wouldn't fear it, it already happened.

Being buried alive - Scary. Yes, I can't even think about such a thing, how would insects eat my...

Being alone - That's pretty much reality. Yeah, I have nobody to talk to about anything in school. Yes, only in school, but that have already took almost quater of my life!

Darkness - I do enjoy darkness and use it as weapon for stealthy moves, that are invisible. Yes, you have got to fear more me than darkness.

Rejection - I fear it only when I have crush. Why do I fear it? Because there is 99% probability of her rejecting me.

Failure - I am "failer". However, friend of mine is ESTJ 3 and he avoids failure at all costs.

Loosing loved ones - It is sad, but I have no experiences with it. Sorry.

Strangers - Duh, I am stranger than strangers.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Rejection. That's really about it on the list for me. Though my bigger fear is of bugs. Ugh. Creepy crawlies be creepy...


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Rejection. That's really about it on the list for me. Though my bigger fear is of bugs. Ugh. Creepy crawlies be creepy...


I more hate than scare of bugs. They are just disgusting things that are alive and have legs. Even when I see picture in book, I will quickly turn page, because they are not... eeh... not-well-looking-for-my-eyes.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

I fear God..


----------

